

The JSON API rc2 spec has been published - elvis635
http://jsonapi.org/format/

======
elvis635
And here the pull/merge on github: [https://github.com/json-api/json-
api/pull/341#event-23794270...](https://github.com/json-api/json-
api/pull/341#event-237942700)

It would be awesome if all the so smart people visiting HN could contribute
with their opinions on github in order to make it better before the final
release

